# Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?



## Painkiller (21. September 2010)

*Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Die Gerüchteküche rund um *Nvidia *kommt nicht zu Ruhe.

Dieses mal geht es um die Fertigung von *Tegra *und andere mobile Chips.

Anscheinend will Nvidia vom Hersteller *Globalfoundries *ihre Chips für *Tegra* und andere *mobile Prozessoren* fertigen lassen.

Globalfoundries ist das *Joint-Venture* von AMD und arabischen Investoren, in das AMD seine Chipfertigung vor rund 2 Jahren ausgelagert hat.

Der Schritt von Nvidia klingt durchaus logisch, wenn man bedenkt das Nvidias *SoC *'Tegra' auf der Architektur von *ARM *basiert, bei der CPU, Grafik, Chipsatz und Speichercontroller in einem Chip integriert sind.

*Globalfoundries *arbeitet jedoch eng mit *ARM *zusammen, und wird noch in diesem Jahr *System-on-Chip (SoC)* für ARM in 28-Nanometer-Technik fertigen.

Daher scheint einer Fertigungspartnerschaft mit Globalfoundries mehr als sinnvoll.



Gruß
Pain

Quelle:Nvidia = Partner von AMD? - News Hartware.net


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*

Du meinst sicher "Wir*d* Nvidia Partner von AMD?" oder 

Ich habs auch schon bei SemiAccurate gelesen. Da es ja in erster Linie mal um die Fertigung geht, finde ich das gar nicht abwegig.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*

Nvidia lässt doch dann vielleicht bei GF fertigen. Das heißt nicht, dass AMD und Nvidia Partner werden, weil sie ihre Prozessoren bei dem selben Hersteller fertigen lassen.
Falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, dann klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*

Das klingt doch lustig, nVidia läst beim Gegner fertigen. Ich sage nur ups da ist die Mail, mit den Aufbau, beim falschen an gekommen.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, haben doch TMC


----------



## A.N.D.I. (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Du meinst wohl TSMC. Nach den Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Grakas würde ich dort nicht mehr so viel in Auftrag geben.


----------



## mixxed_up (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Die Karten heißen dann ATI HD 6970gt




Sehr witzig, aber ATi schonmal gar nicht und mit ATi hat Globalfoundries auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Astimon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Warum auch nicht?

GF baut je derzeit die Fertigungskapazitäten massiv aus (Neue Fab in New York z.B.).
Irgendwie müssen die ausgelastet werden. Mit AMD alleine wird GF nicht in die schwarzen Zahlen kommen.


----------



## mÆgges (21. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

ich denke das gf in erster linie geld verdienen will und deswegen auch grafikkarten fertigen würde. den ölscheichs ists doch egal ob die konkurrenz im gleichen werk fertigen lässt. ich glaub nichtmal, das es überhaupt irgendjemand interessiert (ausser uns ). die unternehmen interessiert nur eins: bares. zumal im moment auch beide bei tsmc fertigen. desweiteren hat amd kein konkurrenzprodukt zum tegra, deswegen kanns ihnen eh egal sein.


----------



## snajdan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*



mÆgges schrieb:


> ich denke das gf in erster linie geld verdienen will und deswegen auch grafikkarten fertigen würde. den ölscheichs ists doch egal ob die konkurrenz im gleichen werk fertigen lässt. ich glaub nichtmal, das es überhaupt irgendjemand interessiert (ausser uns ). die unternehmen interessiert nur eins: bares. zumal im moment auch beide bei tsmc fertigen. desweiteren hat amd kein konkurrenzprodukt zum tegra, deswegen kanns ihnen eh egal sein.




eben, genau so seh ich ich das auch. AMD bzw. früher ATI hat ja genau so wie Nvidia bei TSMC fertigen lassen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

hui 
Der Wolf im schafspelz!
nvidia lässt amd Chipsätze verotten für Sli !
und gibt Intel Lizenzen für Sli auf Intelchipsätzen!
Und produziert im Amd Hause .
GF wird vür den mehr produzieren der mehr zahlt wie TSMC
also könnte es auch noch knapper für amd werden


----------



## TheMF6265 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

ich denke nicht, dass es dadurch, dass nVidia bei GF fertigen lässt, "knapper" für AMD wird, da sie ja immernoch Anteile an der Firma halten und ihre Aufträge wahrsch. schon mit Vorrang behandelt werden


----------



## xdevilx (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher

nicht AMD is herr im Hause GF


----------



## LordMirdalan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Warum nicht?, Sinn machts auf jeden fall.


----------



## delaSmo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Nvidia lässt doch dann vielleicht bei GF fertigen. Das heißt nicht, dass AMD und Nvidia Partner werden, weil sie ihre Prozessoren bei dem selben Hersteller fertigen lassen.
> Falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, dann klärt mich bitte auf.



AMD hält ungefähr 34% der Anteile an Globalfoundries. Somit hat Amd ein Anrecht auf eine Gewinnausschüttung. Heißt sollte Globalfoundries Gewinn machen und sei es das Nvidia da herstellen lässt. Macht am Ende zusätzliche Gewinneinnahmen für AMD. Heißt AMD verdient an Nvidia mit ungefähr 1/3.

Da es ein Kaskadeneffekt wäre würde AMD das schon einmal versteuerte Geld nicht nochmal versteuern müssen. Partner werden sie nicht , aber indirekt Kunde , könnte man sagen. Da AMD noch nicht die erlaubnis bekommen hat die Anteile zu verkaufen ( Kartellämter , USA und Deutschland) wird das auch erst weiter so bleiben.
Steht alles in der Berichtserstattung des Unternehmens , in der IFRS.
Einfach mal die Bilanz angucken. In dem Einzelabschluss müsste das auch stehen.


----------



## AmdNator (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Und wem gehören 16% von AMD auch den Scheichs aus Abu Dhabi mich würde es nicht wundern wenn irgend wann AMD komplett noch in ihren besitz geht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*



delaSmo schrieb:


> AMD hält ungefähr 34% der Anteile an Globalfoundries. Somit hat Amd ein Anrecht auf eine Gewinnausschüttung. Heißt sollte Globalfoundries Gewinn machen und sei es das Nvidia da herstellen lässt. Macht am Ende zusätzliche Gewinneinnahmen für AMD. Heißt AMD verdient an Nvidia mit ungefähr 1/3.
> 
> Da es ein Kaskadeneffekt wäre würde AMD das schon einmal versteuerte Geld nicht nochmal versteuern müssen. Partner werden sie nicht , aber indirekt Kunde , könnte man sagen. Da AMD noch nicht die erlaubnis bekommen hat die Anteile zu verkaufen ( Kartellämter , USA und Deutschland) wird das auch erst weiter so bleiben.
> Steht alles in der Berichtserstattung des Unternehmens , in der IFRS.
> Einfach mal die Bilanz angucken. In dem Einzelabschluss müsste das auch stehen.



Danke, für die Info.


----------



## BigBoymann (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

ich sehe das Problem auch nicht darin, dass GF Nein sagen würde, ich sehe das Problem eher darin, dass sich NV eher ungern in die Hände von AMD begeben würde, auch wenn es indirekt ist. 

Wenn NV bei GF fertigen lassen würde, käme zum einen der oben beschriebene Effekt zu Stande, zum anderen gäbe es sicherlich Möglichkeiten und Wege die Fertigung seitens AMD/ATI auf die eigenen Produkte zu prioisieren. 
Bei der Problematik die die HD5870 und den Fermi getroffen hat, dass Engpässe enstehen, würde es doch niemanden wundern, wenn ATI Karten sich bester Lieferbarkeit erfreuen während NV nichts hat. Man würde es anders erklären, aber jeder wüsste doch relativ genau was Sache ist. 

Deshalb denke ich eher nein, auch wenn ich es gerne für GF sehen würde. Denn gerade hier brauchen wir Konkurenz, TSMC muss ein ebenbürtiger Gegner erwachsen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

^^ so einfach geht das auch nicht, ich denke das in Vertrag drin steht wie viel Wafer die machen müßen oder wie viele Chips die herstellen müßen. ob die Lafen müßen oder nicht, wer weiß das so genau.


----------



## Schrotti (24. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

Irgendwie muss GF ja auch mal schwarze Zahlen schreiben wobei es egal ist wer da fertigen lässt.

Fertigt IBM nicht auch für andere?


----------



## Sheeep (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wird Nvidia Partner von AMD?*



delaSmo schrieb:


> AMD hält ungefähr 34% der Anteile an Globalfoundries. Somit hat Amd ein Anrecht auf eine Gewinnausschüttung. Heißt sollte Globalfoundries Gewinn machen und sei es das Nvidia da herstellen lässt. Macht am Ende zusätzliche Gewinneinnahmen für AMD. Heißt AMD verdient an Nvidia mit ungefähr 1/3.
> (...)
> Da AMD noch nicht die erlaubnis bekommen hat die Anteile zu verkaufen ( Kartellämter , USA und Deutschland) wird das auch erst weiter so bleiben.
> Steht alles in der Berichtserstattung des Unternehmens , in der IFRS.
> Einfach mal die Bilanz angucken. In dem Einzelabschluss müsste das auch stehen.



Intel steigt denen glaub ich auf aufs dach, wenn sie mehr anteile verkaufen verlieren sie eventuell die x86 lizenz... gabs da nicht schon bei der ausgliederung der amd werke in GF eine diskussion drüber?


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2010)

*AW: Fertigt Globalfoundries für Nvidia?*

So kenne ich die Problematik auch. Die Kartellämter haben sicher nichts dagegen wenn sich eine Firma verkleinert.


----------

